# When do you pick crowder peas



## Irvin Cooper (Aug 23, 2008)

Good afternoon.

There is a current debate in our home on when is best to pick croweders. I personally like to get them when the hulls are near white with a tinge of purple on them. Others propose picking them when they are light green, about to turn to the white. And I have also heard you can pick them when they are dry and brown.

When do you pick your crowders? 

For what it is worth, we pick them, blanch them, and then freeze them.

Thanks.

Irv


----------



## NCLee (Aug 4, 2009)

I pick purple hull crowders when the pods are fully filled out. To check, pull one and shell it. Don't let them get to the stage they start drying. IMHO, it's better to be a little imature than too far along.

Yes, you can pick them when they are dry. We prefer them green, either frozen or canned, depending on how much time we have in they come into harvest.

Lee


----------



## EDDIE BUCK (Jul 17, 2005)

I pick them when almost all are as large as they get,and the early germinaters are mostly dry. They shell much, much, much,better when filled out.The ones that are dry,go in a bucket and get the "pea" beat out of them with a stick.LOL They two shell better that way.:viking:


----------

